# What does appendicitis feel like-at first?



## Lousli

I know this is the wrong place, but I kind of need some answers quick. The embarassing thing is that I probably just have indigestion or somthing. But I am having pain on my right side, not super low, but just below my belly button. It hurts a little right now, hurts more if I push on it gently. Other than that, I feel fine, no fever or anything.

So what does it feel like right at the beginning of appendicitis? Or do I just need to take a Gas-X


----------



## RubyWild

http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddise...ppendicitis/#2


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Does it hurt after you let go? That is a telltale sign, the bounceback pain.

DH says it feels like gas pain in more than one place with out the pressure of needing to fart and heartburn without any stomach acid.

And he says your intestines go into overdrive and you go to the bathroom a lot.


----------



## Lucky Charm

Some people get rectal pain, but that can be a late sign.

Nausea is another sign along with the right lower quadrant pain. Many women come in to the ER swearing they have a hot appendix and they have an ovarian cyst. Fever is another sign.


----------



## QueenOfThePride

feels like a rock lodged in your lawnmower.


----------



## shannon0218

What they said, but I hope you just need to let one rip


----------



## willowsmama

Feels like gas . And mine hurt below my bellybutton too. I was even sent home from the ER only to return 6 hrs. later for an emergency appendectomy. By the time I went back to the ER, I was hunched over in extreme pain and felt like I the worlds worst case of the flu.. I couldn't stand up straight and could barely let my then 5 mo. nurse.


----------



## Annelina

For me the pain was first in the middle and only later moved to the right side. I left to the hospital when the pain made me unable to stand straight, that's one of the signs.


----------



## Malama

My 9 yo had his appendix taken out 2 months ago. He had a very mild tummy ache- barely complained.... my mommy instincts told me to check it out eventhough we never go to the Dr. His only symptoms were the mild tummy ache and slight tenderness midway between his belly button and hip bone.

Good luck.... hope it's just indigestion


----------



## JenniferH

I never had any pain prior to waking up in the middle of the night in agony, but I did have painful gas problems for about a year before. After I would eat my abdomen would start hurting and I'd have really bad gas.


----------



## hotmom

It hurt like hell.

Pain that gew and grew...It can burst very quickly and you feel that build up.
vomitting, like never before. stomach acid exploding out.. Bile coming up. awful awful awful.

go to the doctor. If it feels imobilzing.. go to the ER asap.


----------



## Lousli

Well I don't think I have it. I don't know what it was, but the pain went away and I went to sleep. It isn't tender at all today. I woke up with a cold though, which stinks!


----------



## monkaha

Can I add on a ? here for you ladies that had yours out? I had mine out last tuesday, and I'm still really sore, both at the scope sites(3 small incisions) and down in the lower right part of my belly. Is this normal? How long did you hurt afterwards??


----------



## *Devon*

Found this thread by searching... I had a terrible pain in the exact spot they say, between my belly button and right hip, all day, and my mother the nursing student told me it might be my appendix. I took Advil and the pain is lessened but still there. Before, I could barely walk and I was lying down and it hurt to roll to my side.

My dr. is out of the office, I am waiting for the covering dr to call back, but I wonder if I should I just go to the ER...


----------

